# Purchase Advice. B+W vs HOYA



## sinjans (Jan 20, 2010)

So B+W CPL are about $170 on Ebay (77mm kaesemann MRC CPL) and the Pro 1 from Hoya is available at about $100. I'm looking for more of a professional opinion regarding what makes B+W better/more expensive and is it worth the extra $70? B+W talks of hardened glass and advanced sealing/Brass, While some say Hoya are the best on the market. I ran a search on this forum and google prior to this post with fruitless results and i plan on ordering the filter tonight. I dont want to spend the 170 if the Hoya is just as good. Thanks in advance


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 20, 2010)

I've always heard that B+W filters tend to be overly expensive.  In other words, you are paying for the name.  But for all I know, they could be better.
You might also consider a Singh Ray, as I've heard very good things about their 'pro' line of filters...but I think their CPL might be more expensive than the B+W.  

My philosophy, when it comes to things like this, is to avoid the cheapest options and to avoid the most expensive options (unless I can clearly see that the most expensive is much better).


----------



## dhilberg (Jan 20, 2010)

Here's a related thread:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...-even-more-filter-comparison-tests-flare.html


----------



## Montana (Jan 20, 2010)

kaesemann is sealed.  You aren't comparing apples to apples.  I have both, all 3 actually.  I prefer the B&W to the Hoya.  I also prefer the piece of mind the kaeseman provides.  But!!!!, I find the kaeseman versions harder to turn likely due to better sealing.   I cannot tell any difference in image quality between any of mine, but B&W has never put up a fight when it came time to remove it.  The Hoya on the other hand has.


----------



## KmH (Jan 20, 2010)

Montana said:


> kaesemann is sealed. You aren't comparing apples to apples. I have both, all 3 actually. I prefer the B&W to the Hoya. I also prefer the piece of mind the kaeseman provides. But!!!!, I find the kaeseman versions harder to turn likely due to better sealing. I cannot tell any difference in image quality between any of mine, but B&W has never put up a fight when it came time to remove it. The Hoya on the other hand has.


Just a note, kind of a dragging the fingernails across the blackboard kind of thing, but it's B+W (plus), not B&W (and). 

But yes, the Kaeseman sealing is nice though not necessary unless you are goint to be in an extreme climate. The the high quality Schott glass B+W uses and MRC coatings are worthy too.

Hoya makes some good stuff, but they also make some junk so be careful what Hoya items you buy.

As Mike mentioned Singh-Ray is tops in quality and price.


----------



## sinjans (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks for the tips everyone. I would call Newfoundland and Labrador an "extreme" Climate. I will have a look for the singray and will probably skip the hoya this time. Cheers folks. thank you very much. 

ps. If you have any trusted links to singray dealers drop them in if you have the time. Thanks


----------



## Montana (Jan 20, 2010)

KmH said:


> Montana said:
> 
> 
> > kaesemann is sealed. You aren't comparing apples to apples. I have both, all 3 actually. I prefer the B&W to the Hoya. I also prefer the piece of mind the kaeseman provides. But!!!!, I find the kaeseman versions harder to turn likely due to better sealing. I cannot tell any difference in image quality between any of mine, but B&W has never put up a fight when it came time to remove it. The Hoya on the other hand has.
> ...




Crap, I have B&H on the mind.  LOL  Still waiting on my mkIV.


----------



## Garbz (Jan 21, 2010)

I have B&W speakers so I make that mistake a lot. 

I have just compared the filters in the link posted above. The B+W filters have some quite wicked coatings on them. I can't think this would be too much of a benefit for polarisers though as quite often the polarising effect is done at an angle 90degrees from a light source to get a decent effect rather than straight into it, meaning that there shouldn't be flare in the image anyway.

That said I have recently become and unreserved fan of B+W.


----------



## sinjans (Jan 21, 2010)

good to hear. Stikll looking for the best deal on the B+W 77mm KAESEMANN version. Cheers


----------

